# Treating for Dropsy and have a Question



## Bettalover89139 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been treating my betta for two weeks with daily 100% water changes,ES,Maracyn Plus with little improvement. I just recieved KanaPlex in the mail today. I went ahead and put it in the tank. Question can I use KanaPlex everyday with the water changes? And still use the Maracyn Plus? I have also gotten the the Anti-Bacteria Medicated fish food and have been feeding him that for the past few days. He is still pooping and eating just alittle a day. Anyone that can help/advice would be GREAT!! I want to save him!!! Thanks


----------



## aditya (Dec 3, 2013)

u can add a good quality aquarium salt.


----------



## Bettalover89139 (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay. I see that people are looking at my post,please some help. Am I over medicating him or am I ok?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmm if whatever you doing helps i would continue.
How much of ES you been adding?
I would hold on on Kanaplex if you really think that what you already doing helps. How you know he is improving ? Is there less raised scales? Are all his scales raised or it localized ? Dropsy can be due to organs failure if you looking on him from the top he is pineconning OR it can be localized due to bloating for example. Bloating can be due to internal parasites, constipation.Did you see what color is his poop?
Is it normal color or white,clear wormy shape?


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

If he hasn't been improving at all from the Maracyn, you could try switching from Maracyn to Kanaplex. I would not dose both at the same time though. Dropsy can be potentially from organ failure as well, and overdosing medicine will cause kidney failure. Maracyn and Kanaplex are pretty similar though I believe. They both focus on gram-negative bacteria, and treat limited gram-positive bacterial infections. (Gram-negative being a lot more common in fish diseases). It's worth it to switch though just on the off-chance that Kanaplex does cover something Maracyn does not affect. Someone with more experience on these medications would have a better answer for you though. (Maybe possibly try a gram-positive treatment if nothing works?)

Dropsy is usually a terminal disease, so I personally treat it very aggressively once the scales are fully raised. If he is still eating and pooping that's a very good sign. 

I would not add Aquarium salt. Make sure the salt you add is Epsom salt. Aquarium salt can cause further fluid retention (raised scales is a symptom due to fluid retention in the Betta), which could cause further problems. Like any additional additive, it puts extra stress on the kidneys as well. This is the general consensus I've learned about AQ salt vs. Epsom salt, they are two very different compounds. If I am wrong about this, please correct me. I'm always open to learn new things~


----------



## Bettalover89139 (Jul 2, 2013)

He is still pine coned. But he is still eating and pooping, it is the color of his food. I have been treating with ES,KanaPlex and Maracyn Plus. He hasn't gotten worse but not better either. I also have IAL in his tank, they seem to help. He is in a 2 1/2 gal. Heated tank 84o and I reduced his water level by half. I have changed his water 100% every other day, I was doing it everyday but it's seemed to be to much for him. He is a great little buddy and he still recognizes me at the tank he will put a fin up to say Hi, he knows I'm trying to help him and he trusts me. I just want to know I'm doing the right things for him. Thank you. Anymore advice please? Please


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

why HIS water is so warm? I would lower the water temperature to 76-78* . Do it gradually though.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

+1 abut temperature. IMO its too warm. It is always more chance to get an infection in the warmer temperature. 
How much of Epsom you been adding? I would use 3 tsp/gall.
One thing i am not sure if Maracyn Plus effective very much for the internal problem. I know that Kanaplex will absorb through the skin/gills and reach internal infection. So i would definitely use Kanaplex.

There is only one person so far that treated dropsy successfully i kept the link and i spoke to that person. She treated it with Jungle Fungus Clear (at 3x the recommended dose) and Epsom salt + daily water changes. 

But i think you doing right thing . If you think he stressed with daily water changes you can alternate then daily water changes between 50% and 100%.

I saw your other thread . You had him in 1 1/2 gall tank with a filer. I would not use filter for that size of the tank. For that size of the tank i recommend to do full water change every 6 days. If you ever have filter in the tanks make sure you will always swish/rinse the filter media regularly to get rid of all the gunk that they gather on them and can also gibe an infection.

Please give us an update on a little guy, you doing good job and he is lucky to have you.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Maracyn PLUS contains sulfa drugs which are excellent "broad spectrum" antibiotics. (Meaning that it will treat a wide variety of bacterial diseases.) IMO, it was a good medication choice.

On one hand, since he's survived for two weeks, it's likely that the Maracyn PLUS has been helping (since most fish with dropsy don't survive that long). On the other hand, the PLUS may have already done all the good it's going to do.

Since you've already started the Kanaplex, I would keep using it. It's also "broad spectrum," and is excellent at treating internal bacterial issues. 

That said, I usually don't recommend using two antibiotics simultaneously. Medications are metabolized by the liver and excreted by the kidneys. "Doubling up" will cause a lot of stress on these organs. 

You didn't mention any other symptoms. However, he's eating well, which is also unusual for a fish with dropsy. Have you considered internal parasites? If he has them, then metronidazole/praziquantel may be a medication option. The metronidazole will also treat internal anaerobic bacteria.

How much Epsom salt are you using? And for how long have you used this dosage?

If 100% water changes are stressful for him, I would do daily partial ones instead. Also, how well covered is the tank? If there are openings, you can cover them with either plastic food wrap (Saran/Glad) or aluminum foil. This will increase the humidity level, and make it easier for him to breathe. (I know you've lowered the water level, but I'll mention that there should be several inches of air between the wrap and water, in case other people are following this thread and want to try this with their own fish.)

You may want to send a PM to Sakura8, and ask her advice. She has a vast amount of fish disease and medication knowledge.

----------------------------------

@Anhel - Regarding your recommendation of using Jungle Fungus Clear. Fungus Clear contains two furan medications (nitrofurazone and furazolidone).... The OP mentioned using medicated fish food. If this is the Jungle brand of medicated food, it contains sulfathiazole and nitrofurazone. So it has both sulfa and furan medications in it.


----------



## Bettalover89139 (Jul 2, 2013)

On other threads I read it said to raise the temp while treating. The ES I have used for awhile,probably 14 days. Should I stop putting it in? I am putting 1tsp in his water now because I read that if you give them ES baths while you change the tank it would be beneficial, however not the case here. I seen him double in size and I thought the poor thing was going to burst right in front of me. I never gave him one again and have been conservative with its since. I want to try the medicine you recommended after the full course of KanaPlex is done. He is pine coning the length of his body. But he is still fighting the good fight. He is the greatest fish I ever owned, I truly love him I think he loves me too as crazy as that sounds.


----------



## Bettalover89139 (Jul 2, 2013)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Maracyn PLUS contains sulfa drugs which are excellent "broad spectrum" antibiotics. (Meaning that it will treat a wide variety of bacterial diseases.) IMO, it was a good medication choice.
> 
> On one hand, since he's survived for two weeks, it's likely that the Maracyn PLUS has been helping (since most fish with dropsy don't survive that long). On the other hand, the PLUS may have already done all the good it's going to do.
> 
> ...


The tank he is in has two small openings at the top, much of the humidity stays in the tank,also he does have a filter but I took the media out and is basically just being used for air.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I really don't think that he is double in size because of Epsom. I think that whatever he has is progressing. You actually need to increase the dose to 3tsp/gall. 
Give us update on the little guy. Do not cross -contaminate anything between him and your other bettas.


----------



## Bettalover89139 (Jul 2, 2013)

he doubled in size after na ES bath, he has since lost that bloating because he didnt recieve a salt bath again. he is back to his original puffy self ,still unwell but not doubled in size anymore.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

hmmm then yes i would probobly also afraid to use it. I think it can happen that fish might not tolerant to Epsom, just like some people can have allergy to something. Then use medications ,and do not stop it. Some medications you can use longer than its recommended on the box. Not sure which one you using right now. 
How he doing?


----------



## Bettalover89139 (Jul 2, 2013)

He is the same, still bloated and alittle pine coned. Any different medicine I can treat him with? He has had a full course of Maracyn Plus and KanaPlex . Someone said that it could be internal parasites. What's the best med for those? Furan2? I'm not sure what to get. He is getting tired looking. Like he is ready to give up. He is still eating and pooping. But just stays on the bottom with not much movement. I am willing to try another medicine on him for internal parasites but after that I'm not going to put him through anything else. He has been very trusting of me and We together have been through a lot but his sparkle in his eyes are gone. It saddens me. He may be ready to go with God. Please any suggestions on the best medicine for internal parasites would be our last stand, don't get me wrong I want him to live with me and get better but if he is tired of fighting then I ll let him rest and just be comfortable til he expires.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry didn't see last post. How he doing? You actually could continue with Kanaplex longer.


----------



## Bettalover89139 (Jul 2, 2013)

He is still holding on. I am continuing with the KanaPlex. Just trying to make him comfortable. I think he is past the point of getting better. Very sad. I talk to him and put his little Christmas tree next to his tank,he likes when it glows, he goes to that side of the tank. Thank you so much for advice and everyone have a beautiful Holiday.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is he still eating? Did bloating get any better at all? Is he still severely pineconing?
Sorry I had 2 bettas died from dropsy , i guess kidney failure. They were old though. But it took like 2 wks them to die. They were eating almost to the last day. Its sad but they lived happy lives. And your guy is happy to have you. With all pats we always have to be ready that it will be time when we have to say goodbye . Its sad buy its life.


----------



## Bettalover89139 (Jul 2, 2013)

He is worse despite my efforts. His pine coning is worse,he did not eat, and his poop was clear/whitish color. His still got into his cup for me when it was time for his water change. Such a good boy. I did lower his temp in tank to high 70's instead of low 80's. Put an extra IAL in his tank,just trying to make him comfortable if that's possible. Thank you for kinda being for me through this and I know the end his near for him. He has been sick/being treated for a month.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

sorry


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

i am very sorry, unfortunately not all the time we can save them. You doing everything possible for him. Sorry


----------

